# Northern Ohio Home Haunters M&T 9/28



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Time for another make & take for the Northern Ohio Home Haunters group! Up this time is face casting. This is going to be sweet! We'll also be finishing up any miscellaneous projects that people are working on, as well as a possible demo on plastic wrap/tape bodies (I think?) 

This was originally scheduled for this Saturday the 13th, but had to be pushed back to Sunday, September 28 at 1:00 at Eric's house in Kent.

More info to come. We'd love to have you in attendance, so feel free to message me!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

URGENT UPDATE: Unfortunately, Sunday's Make & Take has been canceled. Reschedule information will be posted as soon as it is available. Sorry, all...


----------

